# FINANCIAL ADVISORS



## corneas (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi has any one on this site heard of Pembridge International Financial Advisors and are they any good?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

I've not heard of Pembridge International Financial Advisors. It's essential you check with the Cyprus Securities and Exchange Commission to make sure they're a regulated company.

Regards,


----------



## EllyB (Apr 24, 2021)

corneas said:


> Hi has any one on this site heard of Pembridge International Financial Advisors and are they any good?


Useless. I used them and lost 30k


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

EllyB said:


> Useless. I used them and lost 30k


Our experience with financial advisors has been bad. They are all the same, recommend the products that give them the highest commission not the product that is best suited to the client 😕


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

So what other options have members used then? 

Jim


----------



## EllyB (Apr 24, 2021)

Shotokan101 said:


> So what other options have members used then?
> 
> Jim


I researched for a long long time, and found a guy who has been independently working for 40 years as an IFA. He takes on sufficient work to give him a steady income, and no, he doesn't use me to gain commission as others I have used did. I could tell you some scary stories about "structured notes" where you will lose money, lots of it!
My guy charges 0.5% fees on all profits I make from my investment in his schemes, which is far far better than the going rate. He doesn't have fancy overhead offices and the like, and If his schemes don't produce a return, then he doesn't gain a penny. He has got me back all my losses with the others, and more besides, so I am now happy and contented.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> So what other options have members used then?


I use an IFA in Limassol - Garry Smith at 3D Global

He hasn't let me down.

(P.S. Whoever you decide to use avoid 'Investor Morse'! There are many what want to use his guts for garters.)

Cheers,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nhowarth said:


> I use an IFA in Limassol - Garry Smith at 3D Global
> 
> He hasn't let me down.
> 
> ...


Also steer well clear well clear of Proact unless you want to be lied to and fleeced.


----------

